# ambulance lights general overview.



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Can someone give me a general overview of all the lights in the ambulance.  For example; amber lights what are they, flood lights, bar lights, steady light. I'm new to EMS and it's killing me to know. Thank you so much.


----------



## cprted (Nov 20, 2014)

Big red switch makes it go blinky blinky.

You should probably direct your energy to learning your protocols, patient assessment model, common medical conditions and such.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2014)

Amber lights: lights that usually flash and are Amber/yellow colored. 

Flood lights: white lights that light up a wide area but the light doesn't go far distances. 

Bar lights: either the lights on the light bar of an emergency vehicle or neon signs at your local bar. 

Steady light: a light that is steady (it doesn't go blinky blinky flashy flashy)


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Amber lights: lights that usually flash and are Amber/yellow colored.
> 
> Flood lights: white lights that light up a wide area but the light doesn't go far distances.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Is there anything else I should really know?


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

cprted said:


> Big red switch makes it go blinky blinky.
> 
> You should probably direct your energy to learning your protocols, patient assessment model, common medical conditions and such.


Haha yeah I know that much. I am directing my energy too that as well thank you.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2014)

If you are still taking your EMT class I would not bother learning anything about driving, lights, and sirens of the ambulance. I would only focus on the medical information and hands on skills. 

The operations section is something to cover at the very very end of your program or on your own after you pass the class.


----------



## TraprMike (Nov 26, 2014)

ThatEMTGuy said:


> Can someone give me a general overview of all the lights in the ambulance.  For example; amber lights what are they, flood lights, bar lights, steady light. I'm new to EMS and it's killing me to know. Thank you so much.


amber lights; Most of the time they are run in conjunction with red/blue emergency lights. I can't think of a time where I'd only have yellow lights on. 
Flood lights: at accident scene you would use these to illuminate your work area next to the ambulance. Ours dont really reach that far, but nice to work around getting tools/equip out of truck. of course you can switch on either side or back at will. 
 Bar Lights: I'm assuming those are the emergency red/blue strobes or rotators, used to move traffic and allow emergency vehicles the right of way.
Steady light: ???? assuming more white light directed towards area? some states (CA) have a law that required a steady burn red towards the front on emergency calls. 
hope this helps buddy..


----------



## ThatEMTGuy (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes it did thank you very much!


----------

